

Newt or Mitt: Predicting the 2012 US Presidential Republican Candidate - jermaink
http://swarmcreativity.blogspot.com/2011/12/newt-or-mitt-predicting-2012-us.html

======
stfu
The only one still caring about Newt in this election is Newt himself - and
apparently this blog owner. Would be much more interesting to see Paul or
Santorum mapped. Still it looks like an interesting method but trying to find
out more about it which goes to an obscure adnetik login (<http://bit.ly/Wiki-
Map-Project>) .

